# Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?



## Riesenangler (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, Ich mal wieder. Ich habe mir über den Winter einiges an Savage Gear Real Eel und auch einige der Krebsimitationen Und auch aus den Staaten den Savage Gear Frog kommen lassen oder hier Gekauft. Dummerweise habe ich damit noch nie was gefangen und ich werfen diese Dinger jedes mal wenn Ich rausfahre, den Räubern zum Fraß vor. Aber nicht ein Biss bisher. Geht es nur mir so oder sind andere auch davon betroffen oder bin ich mal wieder nur zu Doof?


----------



## Tino34 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Der Aal und der Hering Shad fangen bei mir gut. Der 4 Play swim and jerk ist auch fängig! 
Nur habe ich schon 2 Geschrottet beim Anhieb. Der Stift im Gelenk ist beim Anhieb abgeschert!!!
Mein Fazit 

Gummi top, plastik flop


----------



## shafty262 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Die Gummis sind gut. Fange sehr gut mit dem Real Eel. Hechte stehen da voll drauf. Nur sind mir die preislich viel zu teuer deswegen kauf ich die nicht mehr nach. Die gute alte Sandra fängt genau so. [emoji6]


----------



## Fr33 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Die besten Köder bringen nix, wenn der Angler diese nicht bedienen kann (das unterstelle ich dir aber nicht) und wenn einfach keine Räuber in der Nähe sind!


Was meinst du wieviele Stunden ich schon dieses Jahr am Rhein abgeschneidert habe....und ich habe alles ausprobiert! 
Also keinen Kopf machen und weiter versuchen...


Die beste Zeit fängt doch jetzt erst an!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Die von dir genannten Köder gehören eindeutig zu den Besseren. Allerdings werden sich auch nur da Abnehmer finden, wo es welche gibt. 
Es lohnt sich beispielsweise nicht einen 30 er Real Eel zu fischen, wo es nur kleine Krauthechte gibt. Da bleiben nur sehr selten welche Hängen.
Wenn du aber ein sehr gutes Gewässer befischst wo häufig mit Meterhechten zu rechnen ist, können solche Köder richtige Wunder bewirken.


----------



## Plietischig (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Die Hechte auf 30cm Real Eel kann ich nicht mehr zählen... zumindest die unter 55cm
Über 55cm hatte lediglich ein Hecht der sich den Köder schnappte. Und das am Bodden. Selber Stelle, 16cm Shaker oder Kopyto stieg auch die Durchschnittsgröße. Erklären kann ich mir das nicht ganz. Ist aber so.

Ich mag die Savage Gear Lures auf jeden Fall, für mich aber eher Köder für den Winter.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Wir haben hier schon Mamahechte, jenseits der Metermarke, aber eben schwer zu bekommen. Sind dann eher Glückstreffer.
Aber wie sollte man den denn falsch bedienen? Ich werfe aus, warte bis der Aal unten angekommen ist, dann wird langsam eingekurbelt und das wars doch? Oder sollte ich den eher Einzupfen oder Jigen?


----------



## Naish82 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Den Real Eel auf jeden Fall nicht langsam über den Grund schleifen... 
Der muss schön flott durchs Mittelwasser bzw im Flachen Oberflächennah geführt werden. Der soll durch dchön Druck machen mit seinem Schwanz und die Aufmerksamkeit der Hechte erregen...


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



> Ich werfe aus, warte bis der Aal unten angekommen ist, dann wird langsam eigekurbelt und das wars doch?


Genau so ist es richtig, weil ein Aal eben nicht wie verückt im Wasser rumschießt, sondern ruhig gleichmäßig schwimmt.
Tagsüber natürlich grundnah, nachts darf es dann auch im Mittelwasser bis Oberfläche gehen, alles andere wäre unnatürlich!
Der große Real Eel wird von mir nur geschleppt und ausschließlich auf Hecht.
Manche glauben auch daran, dass es ein Wallerköder ist, dies ist er keinesfalls, da sein Reiz ein optischer ist, es gibt eben keine bis sehr wenig für Verwirbelungen sorgende Aktion!

Zitat Naish:


> soll durch dchön Druck machen mit seinem Schwanz



Wo macht der denn Druck?

Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Also auch nicht anders als wie bei jeden anderen Twister auch. Denn wenn man es genau nimmt, dann ist der Aal ja nichts anderes als ein großer Twister.
 Schleppen scheidet aus, weil hier verboten.
 Klar man könnte, aber zur Zeit stehen mir hier echt zu viele mit Ferngläsern am Ufer.


----------



## shafty262 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ich peitsch die auch rasend schnell durchs Mittelwasser. Die Bisse kommen richtig agressiv so das die sich meistens von selbst haken.

Grundnahe hab ich damit kaum Erfolg.


----------



## Naish82 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wo macht der denn Druck?



Druck machen war falsch ausgedrückt, sorry. Aber er macht halt fette Action mit dem Riesen twister, visuelle Reize halt. 
Auf jeden Fall "provoziert" er mit diesem visuellen Reiz zum anbiss.

Sicherlich aber auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. Meine hechtreviere sind sehr krautig, da ist nichts mit langsam übern Grund ziehen...


----------



## pikehunter (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Habe mit Mega Twister (40 cm) und den Real Eal auch nur Erfolg, wenn ich diese durch das Mittelwasser ziehe, bzw. schleppe. Und das dann auch recht zügig. Unnatürlich oder nicht, so ist es erfolgreicher als auf oder kurz über Grund.:m

Das kann aber von einem Gewässer zum Anderen aber auch unterschiedlich sein! Am Besten testen.#h


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ich halte die genannten Savage Gear Baits für tolle Köder, die aber vor allem für den Fang von Anglern designed sind.

Es macht unglaublich viel Spaß den Aal langsam über Grund einzuleiern oder die anderen naturgetreuen Köder quasi mit der natürlichen Umgebung unter oder über Wasser "verschmelzen" zu lassen. Ob diese möglichst naturgetreue Imitation immer besser ist als betont "unnatürliches" Verhalten bezweifle ich. Dass sie nötig ist, schließe ich aus. Der Aal muss nicht am Grund "kleben", nur weil es die natürliche Verwandschaft i.d.R. so pflegt.

Es hat mal eine Eindrucksvolle Doku über "springende Haie" gegeben, bei der ein naturgetreues Robbenimitat durch die Oberfläche geschleppt wurde - ohne Erfolg. Kein Hai schnappte sich den Köder. Erst als ein alter ehemaliger Haijäger an Bord ein weißes Handtuch zeriss und die Streifen an die Kunststoffrobbe band, begannen die Haie sofort die Robbe heftig zu attackieren. Der Alte erklärte, dass die Räuber *gerade* nach den Beutetieren Ausschau halten, die sich von den Artgenossen unterscheiden und sich gezielt auf diese vermeintlich schwachen/benachteiligten Exemplare stürzen. Hier war die Idee des Filmteams, eine möglichst detaillierte Robbenattrappe anzubieten, ein Griff ins Klo.

Ich betrachte die superrealistischen Köder, beispielsweise den RealEel, demnach auch "nur" als "teuren" Twister, der mal besser und mal schlechter fängt wie die anderen Köderkollegen. Es macht aber super viel Spaß diesen zu Fischen und gerade im klaren Wasser versetzt der "Glaube" doch oft Berge, wenn der Köder besonders toll aussieht.

Auch wenn diese Köder zweifellos ihre Berechtigung haben: Zumindest die Frage nach der "Geldschneiderei" im Threadtitel würde eher bejahen als verneinen. Wobei die Entwicklung und das grandiose Marketing der Savage Gear Köder einfach auch mehr Geld verschlingen, also der anonyme Twister... 
Und wenn der Kunde es so will und zahlt, ist es auch völlig ok.


----------



## er2de2 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Warum beißen Hechte auf Jerkbaits (Glider)? Kein Fisch schwimmt so in natura. Dieser Jerk imitiert einen kranken Fisch. Ebenso bei den Divern (Frank Suick Story), das Sägezahn-Laufmuster täucht einen flüchtenden kranken Fisch vor. Ein Wobbler gefischt mit einigen twitches erscheint einem Hecht auch nicht ganz Gaga.

Also warum sollte man den Real Eel nur am Grund Fischen?!

Einen Aal durch das Mittelwasser gezogen, hat vermutlich die Orientierung verloren oder wird vielleicht auch vom Hecht oder auch Großzander für krank eingestuft und ist auf jeden Fall auffällig.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Das


> Ob diese möglichst naturgetreue Imitation immer besser ist als betont "unnatürliches" Verhalten bezweifle ich. Dass sie nötig ist, schließe ich aus. Der Aal muss nicht am Grund "kleben",


und das,



> Aal durch das Mittelwasser gezogen, hat vermutlich die Orientierung verloren oder wird vielleicht auch vom Hecht oder auch GroßZander für krank eingestuft und ist auf jeden Fall auffällig.


macht mich dann doch etwas nachdenklich!

Ist vielleicht doch nicht so sinnvoll, eine natürliche Präsentation zu übernehmen?
Denn eigentlich ist es bei vielen(den meisten) Köderpräsentationen wirklich so, dass der Ausnahmezustand gemimt wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Zu allererst einmal Danke für die recht aufschlussreichen Antworten. Der Aal ist ja nun hier schon reichlichst beschrieben worden. Aber hat denn schon einer Erfahrungen mit den Krebsimitaten. 
 Und zu den Fröschen kann ich nur sagen, weil es die in Deutschland noch nicht gibt( sind aber angekündigt worden, habe ich zumindest mal irgendwo im Netz gelesen), habe ich die mir in den Staaten bestellt und bin maßlos enttäuscht worden. Die haben mich vom Design her und vom Laufverhalten doch sehr enttäuscht. Bisher nicht ein Biss und ich angele viel mit Fröschen. Aber mich interessieren ja doch mehr die Krebse. Also wer kann denn schon dazu was sagen?


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Finde die Krebse eigentlich sehr ansprechend.
Nur habe ich noch keine Dauertests gemacht.


----------



## thomas39 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Also der Eel und der 4 Play fangen fantastisch:vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

So. Den Trööt mal wieder aus der Leichenstarre befreit.
  Ich habe mir eben die Quappe in der kleinsten Größe bestellt. Hat die denn schon jemand von euch im Test gehabt und kann mir jemand dazu auch seine Erfahrungen berichten??? Ansonsten werde ich es wohl selber rausfinden müssen. Sehen aber schon geil aus. Wie der Aal, nur aber mit einer anderen Befestigung und Brustflossen.

 Im Trööt: Schwein grillen, sind neue Bilder und ein neuer Bericht da.


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Hab ebenfalls die Quappe in der kleinsten Größe. Ist aber erschreckend klein, kommt bei mir deshalb erst im Sommer ans Band. 
Der Drilling der Größe 1 ist für meinen Geschmack zu klein, habe ihn gegen einen der Größe 1/0 ausgetauscht.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Savage Gear Line Through Trout ist so ziemlich der krasseste Köder den ich je in den Fingern und an der Rute hatte. Näher am Original kann ein Köder nicht sein. Der kostet zwar etwas mehr aber es lohnt sich wirklich, da immer etwas auf den Köder geht wenn sonst nichts mehr läuft


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

@Riedenangler
Ich glaube deine sind kaputt.:q
Zur Entsorgung an mich versenden.

Fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Die Aale sind schon lange verscheuert.


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Der Soft4play in 19cm, mit nem Drilling am Soft Strand,
Durch den Bauchschlitz aufgezogen ( im Prinzip  wie linethroug) als Soft jerk, ist im Flachwasser ne Waffe.

Fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Savage Gear Line Through Trout ist so ziemlich der krasseste Köder ...


Ist auch mein Lieblingsköder für Hecht geworden.
Und auf die 30er hatte ich sogar noch Angriffe durch Rapfen.

Den Ködertest für absolut-naturidentisch hat aber jemand anders erbracht: der Haubentaucher.
Es kam durchaus mal mvor, dass ich sehen konnte, dass ein haubentaucher auch mal kurz nach dem einen oder anderen kunstköder guckt, die 3D-Forelle verfolgt er jedoch regelmässig bis direkt vor meine Füsse; kriege jedesmal einen Herzinfarkt.

Generell mag ich alle SG Köder der 3D-Reihe, auf den Aal hab ich aber bisher auch noch keinen Hecht fangen können. #c


----------



## fischbär (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Line Thru Trout, interessant. Welche Farbe nehmt ihr denn so für Seen in denen keine Forellen vorkommen? Trotzdem die Forellenfarbe?
Und die Größe? Auf so eine 30er gibt es doch sicher viel weniger Bisse als auf die 20er, oder?


----------



## Naish82 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ich stehe (und fange) auch total auf die gesamte Palette.
Trout, Jerk, 4Play, Eel...
Zwar etwas teurer, aber das fischen mach zumindet mir echt Spass mit den Ködern.
Ich freue mich jedes mal, wenn ich die trout angepaddelt kommen sehe...


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Hi, Rainbow-Trout hat mir bisher in allen Gewässern Fisch gebracht, es war aber noch keines mit Regenbogenforellenbestand dabei.:q Gibt aber ja echt für jeden Geschmack was dabei an Farben.
Die Forellen auf jeden Fall auf frei hängende Drillinge umbauen, sonst hagelt es unter Umständen Fehlbisse, und nein, ich denke, dass die 30er eher dafür anfällig ist, einfach wegen dem großen Volumen und den dezent gierig veranlagten Fischen teils deutlich unter 75/80cm...
Edit: Schrott nein, Geldschneiderei ja.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ich finde auch was Real Baits (und deren Vermarktung) angeht ist Savage Gear so ziemlich die unangefochtene Nr. 1

 Sehr gut fange ich mit der 20,5cm Rattle Trout in Golden Albino. Die MS Variante ist besonders gut wenn man mal tiefer fischen will/muss.
 Auch der 25er Herring Shad bringt mir immer wieder gute Hechte.
 Die 20er Line-Thru-Trout hat mir zwar schon Fisch gebracht, aber deutlich weniger als erwartet. Erfolglos waren bisher die Roaches in 18cm und der 20cm Line-Thru-Pike ist für mich eine Enttäuschung. 
 Die 30er Real Eels habe ich früher viel gefischt, aber die fangen auch viele Schniepel.
 Die 30er Ratte und kleine Ente hab ich auch, aber nur als Gag. Der Test der Quappe steht wie gesagt noch aus.

 Aktuell fische ich aber viel den Pig Shad und die Köder von Svartzonker.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Line Thru Trout, interessant. Welche Farbe nehmt ihr denn so für Seen in denen keine Forellen vorkommen? Trotzdem die Forellenfarbe?
> Und die Größe? Auf so eine 30er gibt es doch sicher viel weniger Bisse als auf die 20er, oder?


Das Schleiendekor kommt ebenfalls sehr naturnah rüber.
Die 20er ist super zum Werfen, die 30er schleppe ich (kenne aber auch welchem, die die rumfeuern).
Ein 60er Hecht macht sich vor der 30er nicht bange, keine Sorge.


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Schleiendekor kommt ebenfalls sehr naturnah rüber.
> ...



#c, never ever. Das Ding ist hochgradig UV-aktiv und für eine echte Schleie viel zu hell, weit weg vom Original (und näher am Firetiger) will ich meinen, aber Fisch bringt sie trotzdem.







Grüße JK


----------



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ich find die recht dicht dran am Original.
Wenn man da vom Foto noch das Blitzlicht "abzieht" (real etwas dunkler), dazu der sehr natürliche Lauf...

Aber als ich grad die UV-Lampe drauf gehalten habe, hab ich mich fast erschrocken |bigeyes Dat wusst ich gar net!


----------



## Riesenangler (19. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Hat denn schon wer erfahrungen mit den neuen Fledermausimitaten? Arbeiten tun die ja wie der Illex Pompadur. Mit dem ich übrigens auch nichts gefangen habe.


----------



## geomujo (20. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Die Ideen die Savage Gear abliefert sind ja durchaus respektabel bis innovativ. Der abgebildete 4Play ist in der Tat äußerst fängig.

ABER: Die Materialqualität hinkt dem Designanspruch im Größenordnungen hinterher. Manchmal hat man das Gefühl man hat es mit billigstem Ali-Schrott zutun.


----------



## Angler2097 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Teilweise finde ich die Qualität für die aufgerufenen Preise auch eher schlecht. Ich habe Aale gekauft, wo man den beiligenden Stinger nicht über das Öhr vom Jigkopf schieben konnte. Zu kurz gequetscht.... Klar kann man selber kürzen, aber ich erwarte schon, dass das Teil funktioniert.

Bei einem Roach hält der Hakenkanal, wo man den Drilling reinschiebt nach 2 Hechten nicht mehr gut. Bei Grundkontakt, oder Kraut kommt der dann raus und hängt frei. Sehr ärgerlich bei den aufgerufenen Preisen. Bei einer Trout fehlte einfach der Einzelhaken.... 
Das passiert halt, wenn man keine Qualitätskontrollen macht und in China produzieren lässt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Arbeiten tun die ja wie der Illex Pompadur. Mit dem ich übrigens auch nichts gefangen habe.



Ich schmeiß mich weg ! :q:q:q:q Hab den Thread vom Anfang gelesen, gesehen das der schon paar Jahre alt ist, da tauschst du wieder auf, nach 3 Jahren mit dem gleichen Fazit. Sehr sehr gut. :m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Riesenangler (20. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Das war JETZT, auch überhaupt nicht meine Frage. Ich fragte, ob wer schon erfahrung mit den Fledermäusen hat?


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Bei der Fledermaus stellt sich mir eher die Frage wie oft es in unseren Breiten vorkommt, das eine Fledermaus ne Bruchlandung ins Wasser hinlegt. Ich habe das bisher noch nicht gesehen…vermutlich ist dieser Köder für wärmere Regionen unseres Planeten ursprünglich gedacht, dort wo es eventeull auch viele Fledertiere wie Flughunde (der Bait ähnelt eher einem solchen) gibt, nämlich tropische Gefilde. Wenn man schon auf Authentizität  setzt, was das Nahekommen ans Original angeht, dann sollte man auch Köder verwenden, die Tieren ähneln, die bei uns vermehrt vorkommen, also in Punkto TW-Bait vielleicht doch lieber ne 3D Ente oder Ratte halt von denen. Was bei den SG-Swimbaits etwas nerft, ist das schnelle lösen der Augen. Ansonsten  schätze ich SG sehr, die linethru-Köder sind auf jeden Fall fängig. Auch die beiden Ruten der Custom-Serie, die ich habe, sind klasse.


----------



## Angler2097 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> . Was bei den SG-Swimbaits etwas nerft, ist das schnelle lösen der Augen.



Ich hab bei meinen Forellen und Rotaugen einfach Sekundenkleber auf die Augen geträufelt. Seit dem ist keins mehr ausgefallen #6


----------



## hecht99 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ich frage mich ob es überhaupt Fische in Riesenanglers Gewässer gibt wenn er auf nix fängt:vik:.

 Spaß beiseite, fangen denn andere Köder?

 Weil der 4Play usw. sind bei mir ne Bank auf Hecht und relativ einfach zu führen.


----------



## geomujo (21. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Bei der Fledermaus stellt sich mir eher die Frage wie oft es in unseren Breiten vorkommt, das eine Fledermaus ne Bruchlandung ins Wasser hinlegt. Ich habe das bisher noch nicht gesehen



Ich hab vor ca. 20 Jahren mal eine Fledermaus mit der Angel vom Himmel geholt  Die ist aktiv auf den (Natur)Köder gegangen als der grad durch die Luft flog. Ende der Geschichte war der Absturz der Fledermaus in den See, gefolgt vom Schwimmen an's Ufer, wo sie dann in den Grashalmen hing und trocknete. Als Kind findet man das natürlich voll aufregend drum hab ich natürlich auch mal ein genauen Blick drauf geworfen und sie mal kurz berührt (samtig).


Soweit ich mich erinnere ist Savage Gear eine dänische Marke - das zum Thema mediterranes Dänemark


----------



## Riesenangler (21. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

@Hecht99. Klar fange ich auf andere Köder. Die Gummifische und Jerks von Zvartzonker zum Beispiel fange wie blöd.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Die Fledermaus ist halt einfach ein Paddel- bzw. Flügel-Crawler mit "gruseligem" Design.

Gibt ja auch diverse andere Crawler dieser Bauart (die ich aber aufgrund ihrer Sperrigkeit auch nicht mag).

Der  Fisch sieht darin IMO sowieso keine Fledermaus - der attackiert einfach  nur eine dunkle Silhouette, die von Größe, Geräusch und Tempo her  gerade ins Beuteschema passt.

Könnte IMO genauso gut ein Stück imprägniertes Büchsenbrot mit Seitenflügeln sein.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge normale "Lippen"-Crawler, da sich diese vergleichsweise besser und weiter werfen lassen. 

Zudem  verhängen die sich - da keine Seitenflügel - auch nicht so leicht in  bzw. zwischen befischten Hindernissen, die aus dem Wasser rausragen.

Abgesehen davon: Gewässer müssen offenbar für Topwater-Köder geeignet sein

--> meiner Erfahrung nach geht Topwater an einem Gewässer entweder richtig (!) gut oder andersrum überhaupt gar nicht. Meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich "binär" (top oder Flop).

Was sich aber keinesfalls an Tiefe, Vegetation etc. festmachen lässt - Flachwasser mit Bewuchs muss nicht heißen, dass das dann ein super TW-Gewässer ist

--> mancherorts scheinen alle Räuber verabredet zu haben, zu allen Tageszeiten und bei allen Wetterlagen prinzipiell niemals auf TW-Baits loszugehen. Obwohl das Gewässer evtl. rein "optisch" perfekt für TW zu sein scheint.

Und anderswo verhält es sich dann sowohl in puncto "Gewässer-Optik" als auch bezüglich Räuberverhalten genau andersrum.

Warm sollte es aber schon bis zu nem gewissen Grad sein, TW-Baits sind nicht unbedingt Winterköder.


----------



## Deep Down (21. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Bei manchen Ködern muss man zwangsläufig auch berücksichtigen, dass der deutsche Hecht im Gegensatz zum Muskie nen echter Schisser ist. Diese ganzen Crawler etc entstammen daher eher der Muskiefischerei und funzen hier nur sehr bedingt bis gar nicht!

Bei der Bat habe ich daher Savagear die käuferische Gefolgschaft versagt!


----------



## Riesenangler (21. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ich habe mich soeben noch einmal breit schlagen lassen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

@ Deep Down:

Crawler funzen auch hier sehr gut, wenn das Gewässer dafür passt - sofern man sie ausreichend "subtil" führt.

Denn andernfalls machen die oft wirklich viel zu viel Lärm.

Insbesondere bei lauten bzw. extrem "blubbernden" Musky-Modellen ist es daher umso wichtiger, sich eingehend mit der Individualcharakteristik des jeweiligen Köders zu beschäftigen.

Sonst wird das wirklich sehr schnell zu viel des "Guten", da hast Du zweifellos recht.

Crawler sind nicht unbedingt "simple" Kandidaten - auch wenn man das aufgrund der "linearen Leier-Eignung" vielleicht auf den ersten Blick vermuten könnte.

Mir persönlich machen Crawler tierisch Bock - finde ich auf Hecht weitaus geiler als Popper oder Stickbaits.


----------



## geomujo (22. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Nochmal zum 4Play Herring 

Wie führt ihr den genau? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das der Köder, wenn man die Schnur erschlaffen lässt, einen starken kreisförmigen Schlenker nach rechts oder links macht in der er kurz absinkt. Bie mir kamen immer genau dann die Bisse vom Hecht.

Ich konnte das mal mit einem BX-Swimmer live erleben. Ich stand auf dem Steg, zog den Köder mit einem Wechsel aus Einkurbeln gefolgt vom Spinstop mit erschlaffen der Schnur und einem darauffolgendem Schlag der Rute in die Schnur zum wieder anfahren, das ganze dann wieder von vorn - heraus kommt dabei ein 3-dimensionaler Zick-Zack-Kurs. Als der Köder am Steg unter meinen Füßen ankam, ließ ich ihn nochmal kurz absinken, da kommt aus der Tiefe plötzlich ein Hecht hochgeschossen und folgt dem Köder wieder nach unten und das auf äußerst engem Raum. Ich erschrak und hob den Köder wieder hoch, dann kam er wieder hinterher, sah mich und zischte ab.

Genau in dem Moment als der Köder am absinken war griff wohl der Angriffsreflex, der dann doch nicht durchgeführt werden konnte. Hätte ich am Ufer gestanden hätte ich ihn bestimmt gekriegt 

Der 4Play hat eine noch viel größere Auslenkung als der BX und damit klar das Potential auf diese Weise den Hechten nachzustellen. Könnt ihr diese Einschätzung teilen?


----------



## jkc (22. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Hi, von welcher Version sprichst Du denn? Grundsätzlich kann man alle einfach durchkurbeln. Der Liplure in 19cm war bei mir im tiefsten Winter am erfolgreichsten. In Wassertiefen von ca. 1,5-2m mit winzigen Zupfern aus der Rutenspitze, vielleicht so 5-10cm, ein, zwei Zupfer und dann 1-4 Sekunden absinken lassen... das brachte mir hammerharte Einschläge. Den großen Swimbait mit 25cm fische ich auch wie Du gerne stop and go, wie immer ist das aber auch tagesformabhängig was gerade am besten läuft. Der 19cm Lowrider fängt auch geschleppt sehr gut.
Den 19cm Swinbait habe ich bisher kaum gefischt, aber auch da wird stop and go funktionieren.


Grüße JK


----------



## Baitmaker (22. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

ganz ehrlich, so was wie die Bat braucht doch kein Mensch. Schnell noch ein Köder auf den Markt werfen um damit noch ein paar Euros zu machen.

 genau wie der andere Schrott wie Ente, Frösche, Käfer ect.

 Da mache ich lieber ein schönen alten Blinker dran.


----------



## fischbär (22. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Sehe ich ähnlich. Aber sie haben ja auch noch gute andre Sachen.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Frösche funktionieren aber ganz gut.


----------



## fischbär (22. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ü-Eier auch:
https://youtu.be/v69wdq7kLrU


----------



## Baitmaker (22. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Westin und Savage Gear machen echt gutes zeug und trotzdem muss man ja nicht alles kaufen und nicht alles ist sein Geld wert.


----------



## NomBre (22. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Also ich hab von SG den Real Eel in 20 cm, Hard Eel in 20 cm und Line Thru trout in 20 cm... schon einige male gefischt. Gefangen aber 0 damit. Einmal hat ein kleiner Hecht den Twisterschwanz von dem Eel angebissen. Das wars aber auch schon.

 Mit Spinner, Wobbler oder Naturköder hab ich mehr Erfolg.

 Schön schauen sie aus und gebe denen regelmäßig noch eine Chance. Mal sehen. Kaufen werde ich vorerst von SG keine Köder mehr. Die Ente, Ratte und Feldermaus von denen sehe ich eher als Gag und Marketing an. Bei einem Gewässer, wo die Hechte auf 10 m stehen, werde ich mit der Ente oder Maus wohl nix fangen. 

 Dann doch eher Rapala, Illex und Mepps!


----------



## oberfranke (22. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ich fisch viel mit der Trout Line thru trout SS  20cm - 
See, Gewässertiefe ca 2-3 Meter
Bei trüben Wetter- Nebel, Regen-  absolut Top.


----------



## Baitmaker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

ich fische den 20er als Wurfköder und die 30er wird geschleppt egal ob Forelle oder Roach. ist ein super Köder der immer wieder Fisch bringt. #6


----------



## Carpdr (23. August 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Hallo Leute,

 ich finde die Köder von Savage Gear klasse. In meinen Augen gute Ware für guten Kurs. Ausserdem hat mir die 30er Line Thru Forelle meine beiden besten und grössten Hechte gebracht. Wahnsinn wie die läuft

 Gruß
 Stefan


----------



## NomBre (5. September 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

OK!

Heute hat mir die 20cm Line Throu Trout einen 75er Hecht auf Schleppen mit der Pose gebracht. Komplett inhaliert. 

Quasi auf Ansage! Super! Vertrauen ist in dem Köder da.

Werde vermutlich bald die 30 cm nachkaufen.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. September 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Das ist schön. Ich habe gestern den Real Eel Stundenlang durchs Wasser geleiert. Nichts. Und dort ist definitiv Hecht vorhanden.


----------



## geomujo (5. September 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Vielleicht aber keine Aale  in Wusterwitz aber wohl eher nicht zutreffend. Irgendeiner hier meinte mal, dass erst der Herbst die richtige Zeit für den RealEel ist, was immer das auch bedeuten mag. Noch stehen die Hechte sehr nah am Ufer. Vielleicht mal mit einen 4Play im Zeitlupentempo probieren.


----------



## GandRalf (5. September 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Moin auch.

Der Real Eel ist nicht wegen der Aalkopie attraktiv, sondern wegen des Schlängelschwanzes. Ein "Boddenwurm" benutzt den selben Effekt.
Möglicherweise stehen die Hechte zur Zeit nicht auf diesen Lauf.
Ich habe in den letzten Wochen 6 Hechte gefangen. 
1× Real Roach; 1x Oberflächenfrosch in den Seerosen und 4x flach laufender Jerkbait. Der langsame Zick-zack scheint momentan bei uns zu reizen.


----------



## Huchenfreak (8. September 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Guten Morgen! 
Weiß vielleicht jemand wann es die 4D line Thru Trouts bei uns gibt?In Amerika sind sie ja schon erhältlich


----------



## NomBre (8. September 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ne noch nicht. Werde mir aber noch eine 30 cm Trout zulegen zum schleppen. Nachdem die 20 cm Trout innerhalb von 3 Tagen dreimal zugeschlagen hat und mir die Tage versüßt, dürfen es ruhig noch größere Hechte sein. Der Köder läuft jedenfalls!!


----------



## GandRalf (8. September 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Bei SG Deutschland heisst es: "Noch dieses Jahr."
Ist zwar etwas schwammig, aber ich denke die sollten noch in der Saison kommen.


----------



## NomBre (8. September 2017)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Nunja der einzige Unterschied zur 3d ist doch der verbesserte Aufdruck, sowie fischgeruch aus der Verpackung oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Pinocio (16. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Nutze mal den Thread hier.


Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der 4D Line Thru Trout gemacht?
Hab sie mir bestellt (20cm) und schon einen kräftigen Biss gehabt, leider hing der nicht richtig. Er war kurz dran, schien auch nicht sonderlich klein zu sein, der Köder war nach oben gezogen. Meine Vermutung war der Haken.

Ich meine der werksseitige Haken ist auch etwas klein, sieht so verloren aus. Tauscht ihr den aus?


----------



## jkc (16. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Moin, die 20er habe ich bisher kaum gefischt, aber ja tendenziell sind die Haken an den Line Thru Ködern eher zu klein. Je größer das Modell um so wichtiger ist, dass der vordere Drilling frei baumelt und nicht im Bauchschlitz sitzt, aber das ist bei den 4d Dingern meine ich von Werk aus schon so.

Grüße JK


----------



## Pinocio (16. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, die 20er habe ich bisher kaum gefischt, aber ja tendenziell sind die Haken an den Line Thru Ködern eher zu klein. Je größer das Modell um so wichtiger ist, dass der vordere Drilling frei baumelt und nicht im Bauchschlitz sitzt, aber das ist bei den 4d Dingern meine ich von Werk aus schon so.
> 
> Grüße JK




Ja der Haken baumelt frei und ist mittels eines Drahtgestells im Köder verankert. Könnte man fast als Klappmechanismus bezeichnen.
Nur der Haken sieht so mickrig daran aus. Dann werde ich ihn mal tauschen und sehen wie es läuft.


Habe die 20er genommen, da ich an eher kleineren Gewässern angle und schleppen gar nicht möglich ist. Weiß nicht ob sich die 30er lohnt, wobei klar, Forellen werden teils gesetzt, die haben ca. 28cm. 

Nur lassen die sich gut werfen?
Der Lauf ist auf jeden Fall richtig geil, gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Halten die denn auch was aus? 

Wenn nach einem Hecht schon die Schwanzflosse abgefressen ist sind mir 15 zu teuer...


----------



## jkc (16. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



Pinocio schrieb:


> ... Weiß nicht ob sich die 30er lohnt, wobei klar, Forellen werden teils gesetzt, die haben ca. 28cm.
> 
> Nur lassen die sich gut werfen?
> ...



Die 30er wiegen um 300g, mit angepasstem Gerät geht es aber.
Es gibt aber auch noch eine 25er Größe mit etwa 180g.

Grüße JK


----------



## Pinocio (16. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Halten die denn auch was aus?
> 
> Wenn nach einem Hecht schon die Schwanzflosse abgefressen ist sind mir 15 zu teuer...




Hatte ja bisher nur einen Biss (hab sie erst neu und war nur einmal damit fischen), aber beim Biss hat sich sofort der Haken ausgelöst und der Köder war auf das Vorfach geschoben.
Denke ein paar Fische wird die auf jeden Fall mit machen.


Langzeiterfahrung wird es zeigen. Aber vielleicht haben auch andere Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Dann bleibe ich lieber bei meinen Jackson Real Jerk. Die bewegen sich auch täuschend echt, bringen Fisch und halten wesentlich mehr aus und kosten weniger.


----------



## jkc (16. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Es sind Gummiköder und wenn man viel Pech hat dann kann auch die erste Attacke gleich tödlich enden. Allerdings sind die Teile grundsätzlich schon tauglich und ich habe bisher keine zerbissen bekommen, wobei hin und wieder schon mal mit Kleber wieder zusammen geflickt werden musste. Mindestens zwei habe ich, die bisher jeweils etwa 20 Bisse abbekommen haben und bei denen ist die Substanz noch vorhanden für viele weitere...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bukohamburg (16. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Klasse Ködersortiment. habe schon reichlich gefangen damit. Mit dem Aal habe ich keine Erfahrungen


----------



## Naish82 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Dann bleibe ich lieber bei meinen Jackson Real Jerk. Die bewegen sich auch täuschend echt, bringen Fisch und halten wesentlich mehr aus und kosten weniger.



Und wodurch kannst du jetzt beurteilen, dass deine Jackson Köder „wesentlich mehr aushalten“?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Und wodurch kannst du jetzt beurteilen, dass deine Jackson Köder „wesentlich mehr aushalten“?




Weil die nicht aus Gummi sind...|rolleyes


----------



## Naish82 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Naja, da vergleichst du aber irgendwie Äpfel mit Birnen. 
Jackson hat ebenfalls Gummis und SG Hardbaits... 
Verstehe den Sinn deines Kommentars nicht ganz, aber egal...


----------



## Fares (17. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Die halten deutlich mehr aus, weil Sie deutlich weniger fangen...


----------



## MikeHawk (17. August 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ich schwöre auf den Aal 30 & 40cm. Fische auf Hecht eig. garkeine anderen Köder.

In Schweden beim schleppen war die 37cm Quappe (216g) sehr erfolgreich, auch auf kleine Hechte


----------



## tohl (3. September 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Moin 

Von der Diskussion hier angeregt hab ich mir mal den Lone thru Patch geholt und ne halbe Stunde nachdem ich ihn dran montiert habe gabs ne 1.13 Hecht Oma :vik:geil geil 
Der läuft so gut da dachte ich schon der sieht viel zu gesund aus das da nen Hecht drauf geht :q


----------



## Guinst (3. September 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Kann man die 3d Line Thru Trout in 15cm ihr of the Box fischen oder sollte man auch bei der was am Drilling ändern?


----------



## jkc (3. September 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Moin, bei der 15er geht es meiner Meinung nach so wie sie geliefert wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## tohl (3. September 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*

Ich hab den so genommen wie er war. Der Hecht war aber direkt oben auf dem Maul gehakt ob das was zu sagen hat weiß ich nicht. Der gummifisch ist jedenfalls hochgerutscht bis Ende Stahlvorfach und hat nicht den kleinsten kratzer


----------



## Naish82 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Savage Gear Lures, Schrott, Geldschneiderei oder echt was Taugliches?*







Gerade auf die Rattle Brown Trout geknallt. 90cm
Ich steh auf SG Köder


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich letzten Samstag mit dem Line Thru Rotauge eines Kumpels beim Schleppen auf Anhieb einen schönen Hecht verhaften konnte, habe ich mir gleich eines in der SS- und eines in der MS-Ausführung in 18cm bestellt.

Meine Frage dazu:
Kann mir jemand von euch verraten, wie man beide ohne Verpackung odrer Waage in der Hand unterscheiden kann? Ich finde da keine Markierung o.ä. auf den Fischen...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (25. Oktober 2018)

Alles klar, ich hab‘s gefunden:

Bei der Slow Sink Version kommt das Stahlvorfach aus dem Maul, bei Moderate Sink Version oberhalb des Mauls aus der Nase...


----------



## Angler2097 (28. Oktober 2018)

Im "Knick" müsste es stehen, also am Übergang von einem Segment zum Anderen. SS oder MS.
Das ist ein sehr schöner Köder, den du da hast. Macht Spaß und sehr fängig


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2018)

Hab mir gestern den 4D 17er Barsch und die 15er 4D Throut in ms geordert.
Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Naish82 (28. Oktober 2018)

Und für‘s riiichtig Flache ist der Shine glider in 18cm eine echte Waffe. Der läuft 10-15cm unter der oberfläche und macht richtig Alarm. Der hat bei mir sowohl am Plöner als auch im bodden Mega funktioniert und gefangen!


----------



## jkc (28. Oktober 2018)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Im "Knick" müsste es stehen, also am Übergang von einem Segment zum Anderen. SS oder MS.
> Das ist ein sehr schöner Köder, den du da hast. Macht Spaß und sehr fängig



Hi, musste selber echt auch nachschauen, bei den Roaches steht es nicht drauf...

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich war eben mal kurz am Wasser und habe die 15cm Trout und den 17er Barsch getestet.
Rein optisch sehen die wirklich fantastisch aus. Der Barsch sieht unfassbar echt aus. Für einen Fisch keine Chance den von einem echten Barsch zu unterscheiden.

Dann das Schwimmverhalten. Die Forelle schwimmt super, auch schon bei leichtem Zug. Aber der Barsch..Bei normalem Kurbeln schwimmt der stocksteif durchs Wasser. Erst wenn ich relativ flott einkurble macht er Schwimmbewegungen. Da bin ich doch etwas enttäuscht. Für den Winter eignet sich der Barsch somit leider nicht, da man einfach Geschwindigkeit aufbauen muss damit sich was tut. Schade, da habe ich mehr erwartet.
Ich habe 5 Euro Mehrgelenkwobbler die schwimmen astrein, egal wie langsam ich kurble. 

Optisch sehen die wie gesagt echt top aus, auch die Verarbeitung scheint sehr gut zu sein. Nur das Stahlvorfach ist etwas kurz, aber kann man ja tauschen.

Hat jemand von euch auch den 4D Barsch und kann mir berichten, ob das normal bei dem Köder ist? Oder habe ichn Montagsmodell erwischt was nicht gut schwimmt?


----------



## Angler2097 (30. Oktober 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, musste selber echt auch nachschauen, bei den Roaches steht es nicht drauf...
> 
> Grüße JK



Ich war zu faul zum Gucken gehen. Dann weiss ich es ja jetzt 



Naish82 schrieb:


> Und für‘s riiichtig Flache ist der Shine glider in 18cm eine echte Waffe. Der läuft 10-15cm unter der oberfläche und macht richtig Alarm. Der hat bei mir sowohl am Plöner als auch im bodden Mega funktioniert und gefangen!



Den will ich mir auch holen. Der 3d Roach Lipster ist auch sehr gut. Der geht eine Etage tiefer, so bis 2 Meter denk ich mal und macht gut Druck. Sogar Zander steigen drauf ein 

@vincent: Den Barsch habe ich leider noch nicht im Wasser gesehen. Aber probiere ihn erstmal richtig aus. Ich bin sicher, er fängt. Die SG-Köder sind auf Hecht ausgelegt. So mit das Beste, was ich die letzten Jahre in dem Bereich gesehen habe.
Der ruhige Lauf interessiert mich. Die anderen 3d und 4d Köder haben eher eine "lebhafte" Aktion. Ich guck mir gleich mal ein Video an


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2018)

Die laufen nicht ruhig, sondern extrem hektisch und lebhaft.
Barsch sowie Forelle


----------



## Angler2097 (30. Oktober 2018)

Läuft wie die Forelle, habe es gestern im Video gesehen.

Gruss


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2018)

Live siehts aber anders aus, zumindest bei meinem Exemplar. Wenn er schwimmt schwimmt er gut, aber er braucht halt viel Zug.

Aber Recht hast du, er läuft wie die Forelle. Kleine, hektische Schwimmbewegungen.
Denke aber das liegt am kleinen Exemplar. Die größeren machen wahrscheinlich auch ausladendere Bewegungen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2018)

Hab eben nochmal im Fluss getestet. 
Also der Barsch ist echt fürn Arsch. Rausgeschmissenes Geld. Der schwimmt echt beschissen. 

Naja und die Trout. Da löst sich nachn paar Würfen immer der Einhänger aus dem Eisenkörper was zur Folge hat, dass der Köder dann auch nicht schwimmt.
Köder, die ich persönlich nicht brauche und auch nicht wieder kaufen werde. Für 5 Euro könnte man drüber reden, aber nicht für den Preis. Viel Marketing, viel bla bla und da ist man schnell bei 20 Euro. 

Bin einfach enttäuscht. Ich gebe der Trout noch paar Chancen, aber mit dem Barsch kann ich nichts anfangen


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich sage nur, den Real Eel eine Stunde durchs Wasser geleiert, null Fisch.
Meinen lieblings Gufi in die selben Stellen gefeuert, drei Meter gekurbelt und schon hing der erste Hecht. Zwei weitere verloren und einige Bisse  verpennt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir war bisher auch nix. Und ich habe die letzten Tage einiges an Hechten gezogen mit diversen Wobblern, Spinnern und Gufis. 

Wobei ich der Trout schon was zutraue, sie schwimmt ja meistens gut. Aber der Barsch ist leider nichts


----------



## Angler2097 (31. Oktober 2018)

Hm, ich denke eher die Köder laufen nicht an euren Gewässern oder ihr könnt nicht Angeln 

Gruß


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2018)

Würde der Barsch vernünftig schwimmen wäre alles gut


----------



## Angler2097 (31. Oktober 2018)

In dem Video, was ich gesehen habe, läuft er ordentlich. Was gefällt dir den nicht an dem Lauf?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2018)

Man kann ihn einfach nicht schön langsam und verführerisch präsentieren, weil er sich dann nicht bewegt. Man muss im Eiltempo kurblen damit er Schwimmaktion zeigt


----------



## Angler2097 (1. November 2018)

Ach so okay. Mein Kumpel hat das Teil. Wir wollen in 2 Wochen schleppen gehen, so Gott will. Dann guck ich ihn mir mal an. Die Forellen und Roaches laufen auch bei langsamem Zug.


----------



## Naish82 (3. November 2018)

Mit dem barsch in 23cm hatte ich auch das Problem dass er bei schleppgeschwindigkeit nicht lief. 
Schade eigentlich, sah super aus.


----------

